# Im New. And scared.



## Scott Punter (Jul 18, 2011)

I recently developed DP. I hate it. Its ruining my family relationships, my love life and my friendships from school. I dont know how to cope with it. Im not taking anything currently but i will be soon. I Basically need some help as to how to cope with and deal with it. Im also really depressed. Anyone help?


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2011)

Scott Punter said:


> I recently developed DP. I hate it. Its ruining my family relationships, my love life and my friendships from school. I dont know how to cope with it. Im not taking anything currently but i will be soon. I Basically need some help as to how to cope with and deal with it. Im also really depressed. Anyone help?


yes.

first of all, try to realize that regardless of how terrible you feel right now, they're only feelings. the best thing you can do now is to let the feeling be, face it, embrace it, and try to understand that you haven't lost anything. you can do what you want, you "just" feel terrible.

I don't think you should use medications, but if you really feel terrible, try it. I was very deep in it, and it got better without taking a pill. give yourself some break and time. try to look into yourself if you have any unresolved emotional problem. also go to your doctor for a normal test, a blood test and some basic stuff won't hurt.

just don't fear the feelings, regardless of how terrible they are.


----------



## Scott Punter (Jul 18, 2011)

Lowrey said:


> yes.
> 
> first of all, try to realize that regardless of how terrible you feel right now, they're only feelings. the best thing you can do now is to let the feeling be, face it, embrace it, and try to understand that you haven't lost anything. you can do what you want, you "just" feel terrible.
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Scott Punter (Jul 18, 2011)

I have on question, Is it possible to beat it and have it go away forever?


----------



## Totally DP'D (Jun 8, 2011)

There's no one size fits all way of dealing or treating DP/DR.

I think it all depends on what brought it on in the first place. If it was anxiety/depression base then treating that (by therapy and/or medication) should help.

Do have any insight into what caused it?


----------



## Scott Punter (Jul 18, 2011)

Lowrey said:


> yes.
> 
> first of all, try to realize that regardless of how terrible you feel right now, they're only feelings. the best thing you can do now is to let the feeling be, face it, embrace it, and try to understand that you haven't lost anything. you can do what you want, you "just" feel terrible.
> 
> ...


How should i look into myself? how should i take a break?


----------



## Scott Punter (Jul 18, 2011)

Totally DP said:


> There's no one size fits all way of dealing or treating DP/DR.
> 
> I think it all depends on what brought it on in the first place. If it was anxiety/depression base then treating that (by therapy and/or medication) should help.
> 
> Do have any insight into what caused it?


It originally started with voices that werent there. The then fgeeling of this isnt me settled in and it hasent left since. I think stress which turned into depression started it. I just thi bk my mind couldnt cope. But the depression is whats making it all the worse for wear. Plus an extreme amount of paranoia is what i also suffer with. I worry over nothing and it causes me to break down at times.


----------



## Totally DP'D (Jun 8, 2011)

I take it the voices have gone now? Did you think they were real or internally generated?

It does sound as though what you are going through results from fear/anxiety/depression.

Have you sought any help yet?

Although some people have beat this themselves I suspect this is the exception rather than the rule.


----------



## Scott Punter (Jul 18, 2011)

Totally DP said:


> I take it the voices have gone now? Did you think they were real or internally generated?
> 
> It does sound as though what you are going through results from fear/anxiety/depression.
> 
> ...


Not completely. I have episodes of extrame worrry and paranoia where they come back and support the worry. Normally lasts about five minuets but always reduces me to tears.

I have. I have an appointment with the doctor on thursday, but im so scraed of telling him. Its driving my away from my firneds, last night it affected me and i got angry caused i believeed my girlfirned had gone againmst sommething i had asked her to not do when in fact i never asked her. Its annoyed her to no end and she hasnt spoken to me for about two days. she says i gotta give her time but its frightening me with worry that ill loose her. I loove her and she loves me but its been happeneing ever since she was taken advantage of when she was paralectic. my memory was bad to begin with because i got hit by a car a few years back but now, its making it like a sieve. I can only rememebr about an hour or two into the past.

But tbh its tearig me apart. Ive accepted that the feeelings are there but because shes not talking to me its not working so well.

And i thought the voices were real.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2011)

Scott Punter said:


> I have on question, Is it possible to beat it and have it go away forever?


Definetely. Read around in the Road to recovery, and Regaining reality sections.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2011)

Scott Punter said:


> How should i look into myself? how should i take a break?


if it'd be possible to completely put these things into words, than everybody would be successful and happy. in one of my posts I linked a few helpful articles, I'll link them to you.


----------



## Totally DP'D (Jun 8, 2011)

you need to be completely honest with your doctor for him to be able to help you. Although the voices might appear real they are not.

People do get recover from this, so stay calm, and try not to worry.


----------



## Totally DP'D (Jun 8, 2011)

you need to be completely honest with your doctor for him to be able to help you. Although the voices might appear real they are not.

People do get recover from this, so stay calm, and try not to worry.


----------



## Scott Punter (Jul 18, 2011)

Im trying my best. Your guys self help things you've told me to do have helped and im feeeling better about today. My girlfriend is now speaking to me again as well









Im going to be completly honest with him. And then if he confirms whatever it i fear then.. Ill tellmy parents. Ill tell them. And what they can do to help. I wanna get past this, because its destroying me.


----------

